# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  SONY Cyber-Shot H5

## Юрий

Хочу приобрести цифровой фотик SONY Cyber-Shot H5. При тестдрайве не нашол ни одного изьяна, кроме как большой размер. Может ктото уже пользуеться, напишите пожайлуста свои отзывы.

----------


## Aerlex

Почитай здесь: http://www.videozona.ru/photo_tests/...yH5_page08.asp
У меня тоже было такое желание, но приобрёл CANON Power Shot S3 IS. Жалко что он видио пишет не более 1Гб (при max настройках - 8,5 минут), хотя он для этого и НЕ создан.

----------


## alexaa456

> Почитай здесь: http://www.videozona.ru/photo_tests/...yH5_page08.asp
> У меня тоже было такое желание, но приобрёл CANON Power Shot S3 IS. Жалко что он видио пишет не более 1Гб (при max настройках - 8,5 минут), хотя он для этого и НЕ создан.


"Жалко" только за один раз. Но после этого ещё на "один"  раз... И так до заполнения флешки, например 4 Гб. 
По видео уделывает некоторые видео камеры стоимостью около 500$, например JVC 230, матрица 1/4" 2-х летней давности по общему восприятию картинки на экране ТВ.

----------


## Наташа

Подожди немножко, в мае выйдет в продажу Sony-w300! Вот это мега аппарат!))) Там вообще чего только нету!

----------


## Vishenka

Я приобрела SONY Cyber-Shot H7, претензий нет. Качество фото - супер! Читала много про SONY Cyber-Shot H2, отзывы хорошие. Думаю, SONY Cyber-Shot H5 - не подведет! :)

----------


## gg.shtirlic

SONY Cyber-Shot H5 у меня был вещь классная.;)

----------


## SkinCat

пользовалась Сонькой Н5 почти год. ни разу не подвела. продала, так как появилась потребность в приобретении зеркалки. отличные параметры макросъемки. мне кажется, что в классе псевдозеркалок это одна из лучших за свои деньги. а большой размер не помеха)) зато выглядит солидно))

----------


## Girls

По размерам он конечно не компактный, но всё равно хороший фотик. Я впринципе тоже, когда покупала, не могла определится между Sony и Canon, но всё же взяла http://www.digital.ru/goods/digital-...anon/83841.htm Щас хожу и радуюсь. Против Сони ничего плохого не имею, просто брала из за своих выгод.:)

----------

